# Painting



## jonron9937 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey all! I've looked through a few different threads and seen a little on the subject, but does anyone have any input on spray painting your rifle(AR,AK,etc)? I know there is duracoat and cerakote but I'm talking about krylon and rustoleum spray paint from Walmart, Lowes, etc. Of course in the movies you see guys in conflict with painted weapons, but what are real life experiences (if not breaking security issues)?


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 16, 2015)

No big deal, buy some paint and spray away.  You can repaint if you don't like it, or use some elbow grease and take the paint off.


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 17, 2015)

Pretty easy to do.  Tape off all the spots you don't want to get paint in, then grab some krylon and paint away.  Stay away from the Matte enamels etc, as it will put a slight shine on the paint.  I would do multiple coats of the base layer, and your actual cammo pattern should be fairly lightly sprayed on top.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 21, 2015)

Krylon was making a desert sand color that I used on my son's rifle. Then over-coated with some flat green. Your cleaning solvent may wear it off in a few places, but it gives it a broke-in look.







You asked for real-life experiences. After I did this paint job, the squirrels never saw it comin.


----------

